# From Books to Movies



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It seem more and more books are being produced into movies with each passing year. Are any of your favorite books coming out within the next year?

Movie (once books) coming out in 2009:
The Lovely Bones (directed by Peter Jackson, who also directed The Lord of the Rings. starring several familiar faces and some of my personal faves)
Inkheart (starring Brandan Fraser)
Coraline (it was mentioned in another thread, featured in the previews before twilight)

anyothers?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Did you mean "Coraline?"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Fixed it. Thanks!


No problem. Of course, given that you paid money to see a Mormon's version of vampires that can walk around in daylight, are capable of love and compassion, and represent everything that a vampire *isn't*, you'll understand if I don't talk to you for the next five minutes?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> No problem. Of course, given that you paid money to see a Mormon's version of vampires that can walk around in daylight, are capable of love and compassion, and represent everything that a vampire *isn't*, you'll understand if I don't talk to you for the next five minutes?


I understand! What can I say...My old fifteen year old more innocent and positive persona in the back of my head urged me to see it. Also I wasn't the one paying for the admit to the theaters to see it.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

They are suppose to be putting out 4 more of Nora Roberts books out on dvd next year. I have 3 of the first 4. They are good, even though the movie is never as good as the movie. Will be waiting to see how they do on the next four.-My favorite of hers is still Carolina Moon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

_The Boy in the Striped Pajamas_ is coming out soon.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

I know it wasn't really a book in the traditional sense, but I'm terribly excited to see _Watchmen_. The graphic novel was staggeringly brilliant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Must I mention the very obvious Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince being released after a 10 month delay (thanks to WB's accountants) on July 17, 2009?

Yes, I must.  I would really be looking forward to this movie if it weren't for the fact that Michael Gambon as Dumbledore leaves me cold.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ang Lee (*Brokeback Mountain; The Hulk; Lust, Caution*) is presently directing *Taking Woodstock*, a book that unfortunately, is not available in a Kindle edition.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

_I know it wasn't really a book in the traditional sense, but I'm terribly excited to see Watchmen. The graphic novel was staggeringly brilliant. _

I loved _Watchmen_ but am leery of seeing a movie based on it. Not because I think it would be bad or "unfaithful"; just because most (almost all) movies are horribly bad. It's exceedingly rare for a movie to be in theaters that I would go see (unless someone was paying me to). I won't pay to watch stupid things. (I did put "Zack and Miri make a Porno" on my Netflix list though)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I would really be looking forward to this movie if it weren't for the fact that Michael Gambon as Dumbledore leaves me cold.


I am so glad someone else feels the same way.

After my disappointment with the Goblet of Fire (my favorite book of the series) I try not to get too excited about the movies anymore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I am so glad someone else feels the same way.


Richard Harris didn't do it for me either. I just couldn't picture him in the battle in the Atrium. Gambon wasn't any better. I wish Ian McKellan had taken the part.



> After my disappointment with the Goblet of Fire (my favorite book of the series) I try not to get too excited about the movies anymore.


The biggest disappointment for me so far was PoA. Shrunken heads, for heavens sake. The whole thing was just too artsy-tartsy for me. After that GoF had to be an improvement. And I learned not to read the book again before watching the movie. Best to view the movie as a stand-alone, and then read the book after to fill in the blanks.

In HBP, they have cut out


Spoiler



Dumbledore's funeral


 added


Spoiler



an attack at The Burrow at Christmas (no Percy)


, and at the Christmas feast


Spoiler



Tonks and Lupin are already an item. It's the only scene when Tonks appears


.

There are three trailers posted on youtube. They look pretty good, but we all know that means nothing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I was more comfortable with Richard Harris. He at least stayed true to Dumbledore's personality. 

Headed to look at the trailers...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

After watching the last HP movie, I felt that if I had not read the book repeatedly I would not have had even and inkling of what was going on. I hate that they have so cut out Dobby. He is one of my favorite characters in the whole series and crucial to some major upcoming plot points.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> After watching the last HP movie, I felt that if I had not read the book repeatedly I would not have had even and inkling of what was going on. I hate that they have so cut out Dobby. He is one of my favorite characters in the whole series and crucial to some major upcoming plot points.


WB just doesn't want to spend the money for the CGI. It doesn't make any sense to me. They have a built-in audience and a guarantee of tons of ticket sales and merchandise tie-ins.

There were things I liked about OotP, but I agree, if you hadn't read the book you would have been totally lost. My daughter has always gone to see the movies because her boyfriend wanted to see them, but she's anti-Potter and refused to read the books. They broke up and she went to see OotP by herself. Then she called and had a million questions, which I refused to answer. Now she's reading the books and loving them.

One of the things I dislike about the movies, is that Steve Kloves has given all Ron's best lines to Hermione. He just loves Hermione. That shouldn't be allowed. Ron is a great character and Rupert plays him so well ... when he's given anything to do.


----------

